# favorite brook trout bait??



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

alright well trip didnt go as hoped. But had some time to fish some new areas fished for 2 hours before the rain came. got two beautiful brookies ill post a few pics later. hopefully we can get after them again tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Good Job Nick, did you make it over to the streams I told you about or closer to school?


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

it was fun not like fishing in the lower found alot of pockets just no way to get to them even with waders. but tomorrow is supossed to be sunny so were going to give it another shot. ya mike we gave a few of them a shot some of them were stained pretty bad we kept making out way down the road and hit some blue ribbon streams just have to wait for better conditions.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

If that cold front hits tonight, fishing is going to suck tomorrow.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

it already sucks lol. but hey if anything it will just be another scouting adventure.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

"Already Sucks"???? :lol::lol: Jr. you ain`t seen nuttin yet it`s still nice weather up there, We were snowmobiling in Newberry a couple yrs. back it snowed the whole 5 days we were there, even with 4wd we had to have the motel guy pull the truck and trailer out with a tractor. 2 yrs ago we went to Munising Easter wk. end to take waterfall pics and got over 2' of snow over night. One place to check out is "Strongs" bar and gas station right on 28, Pat Strong has a little museum of deer and bear mounts that will make you drool :evil:.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

F5 silver and black rapala's worked like a jerk bait, keep them twitching, very agressive and it gets the trout  Pretty much all I use anymore and if they'll catch trout in Paint Creek they'll catch trout anywhere


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

captjimtc said:


> Panther Martins with gold blade, black body with yellow dots...Best thing since the nightcrawler....




MY go to lure the black panther martin,yellow dots with the gold blade. I always do the best with this lure and keep several in my box.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Michael Wagner said:


> "Already Sucks"???? :lol::lol: Jr. you ain`t seen nuttin yet it`s still nice weather up there, We were snowmobiling in Newberry a couple yrs. back it snowed the whole 5 days we were there, even with 4wd we had to have the motel guy pull the truck and trailer out with a tractor. 2 yrs ago we went to Munising Easter wk. end to take waterfall pics and got over 2' of snow over night. One place to check out is "Strongs" bar and gas station right on 28, Pat Strong has a little museum of deer and bear mounts that will make you drool :evil:.


I'm fine with snow mike I have no problem's with winter but its rained and rained and rained up here since school started. On a side note thanks for all the advice guys if we can't get into them before it closes then well give it hell next spring. thanks to all whom replied.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

BigSteve said:


> MY go to lure the black panther martin,yellow dots with the gold blade. I always do the best with this lure and keep several in my box.


That one works good in spring for steel also. If its not too cold, and there's still hoppers around along the banks, don't overlook those and crickets. Just a hook, and no weight. Might need to get you a casting bubble to get it out on a wider stream. Those wiggling bugs on the water drive them mad!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

that black panther martin has worked well for me as well. But in my experience on alot of the small, out of the way streams that dont get much pressure, live bait or a nicely presented fly is the only way to go. I've tried the spinners and small rapalas on my fav. brookie stream and have never even had them chased. But in contrast have done very well with crawlers/leaf worms and flies, especially when the lady bugs are out in force. I have a little fly that looks just like a lady bug, throw it next the the bank and twitch it, and they go crazy for it. Crickets and hoppers would do just as good i'm sure, i've just never tried them. 

Its crazy knowing the seasons almost over, seems like it just started. Better go get um! And post some pics when you do


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

i have a few on pic of a buddy and fish and senery just dont know how to upload them.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

heading back to school today might have to hit a couple streams on the way up. ill keep you guys posted.


----------

